
What’s Revolutionary about Flutter - d2kx
https://medium.com/@wmleler1/whats-revolutionary-about-flutter-946915b09514
======
LeoNatan25
There is nothing revolutionary about a cross platform library that chooses to
render its own widgets instead of using the system provided ones. It has been
done multiple times in the past decades and has universally failed. No matter
how much you spin it, that’s what it is.

But we do live in a _bold new age_ of nonsense companies attempting to make
MVPs and increase velocity—quality and user experience be damned—and people
seem to be lapping that nonsense up. Just looking at the amount of garbage on
Electron and the app stores these days is enough to miss the good old days.

~~~
ZakTaccardi
Flutter has the best performance out of any UI rendering framework I've seen
before.

Try the demo app yourself
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.flutter.gal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.flutter.gallery)

I'm sure there is an iOS counter part.

I really hope they evolve Android's View system to something along the lines
of Flutter. I'm so impressed with it.

------
suzuki
I have recently tried Flutter and found it light and smooth. The article
explains the reason well.

I think Flutter is promising.

